# Solved: A replacement for explorer.exe.



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I've found a replacement to use instead of explorer. My question is that I think I have to put something into system.ini or one of those files. What do I put, please?


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Not sure about replacing explorer.exe with something else? As far as I know (which ain't much) is that explorer.exe is the "Shell" of Windows? Someone please correct me if I am wrong! and as far as I know you cannot change out the explorer.exe with another file? Unless your talking about Iexplorer.exe which is Internet Explorer?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you starting multiple threads for the same problem (no desktop or explorer shell)?

I've answered exactly this question if you care to read the link I posted. And how is anyone to know what to tell you to put, if you don't indicate what you want to use and where it is.

System.ini has a "shell=explorer.exe" line. Put something else there, and it will load, if the application is in the Windows path.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

R...R..Roger! How *could* you be so cruel?









My desktop disappeared on the computer I usually use. I've borrowed a dinosaur from a friend and am having all sorts of problems with explorer causing invalid page faults in various modules and continually crashing. The sympoms are just too compicated and too diverse to ask for advice here so I thought I'd try a replacement shell for explorer and I just wanted to know what to put into system.ini.

I really do try hard to keep one topic to one thread. Oh, damn, who's got the tissues?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, sorry to say the post was confusing and incomplete in the information it provided.

If you are using another system, and you think Explorer is an issue (it probably isn't), you can edit the system.ini [Boot] "shell=explorer.exe" line to read

shell=whatever

Whatever should probably be in the Windows folder.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Rog, please stop this. It's all a mis-understanding and I'm getting seriously upset here.

The two topics referred to two different computers. In one, everything on the desktop has gone; in the other, explorer.exe is causing page faults in kernel32.dll, comclt32.dll and unknown whenever I try to make a new folder, change directionaries, use 'find', almost anything really.

Which post was confusing and incomplete please?

And why don't you believe my word that explorer.exe is an issue?

Do you think I'm trying to bump my post count up? Or am I so dumb that I make up topics that aren't true so that, well, I don't know really?

I've always valued all of your help, and everyone else's here. Please stop this.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm sorry you are so upset. The post about wanting a substitute for "explorer.exe" was confusing to me, because that is exactly what I was suggesting you use when I posted my suggestion for the original problem -- but this is only a temporary substitute designed to allow you file system access to address the no desktop issue.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

THEY WERE TWO DIFFERENT PROBLEMS ON TWO DIFFERENT COMPUTERS.

Thank you........and goodbye.


----------

